# Mohammad Khan, Primark security officer, indicted on charges of beating girl accused of shoplifting



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mohammad Khan, Primark security officer, indicted on charges of beating girl accused of shoplifting

Here's your daily dose of cringe-worthy reading...

"A security officer at a Primark store in Boston was indicted Tuesday on charges that he threw an 11-year-old girl on the ground and beat her after she was accused of shoplifting.

Khan was working as a security officer June 9 in the Primark store at 10 Summer St. in Boston when he saw an 11-year-old girl taken several items, prosecutors said. The items were believed to be worth about $175.

Khan grabbed the girl, pulling her back into the store, prosecutors said. The Suffolk County District Attorney's office references a CCTV security camera showing Khan, a 6-foot-1-inch, 225-pound man, grabbing the girl by the head and neck and throwing her to the ground.

Khan punched her in the face while pinning her to the ground, prosecutors said, even after Boston police officers intervened, prosecutors said. Securitas co-workers and witnesses urged him to stop.

Khan was under "explicit orders" not to touch customers, including suspected shoplifters, the district attorney's office states.

District Attorney Rachael Rollins credited the Boston Police Department and the other Securitas officers with de-escalating the situation.

"Being a special police officer allows someone the power of arrest, but with that power comes great responsibility. I applaud the vast majority of Boston Police officers and SPOs who behave professionally and with restraint."

I understand why most police jobs require a psych evaluation, but most normal people wouldn't think to throw 11 year old girls on the ground and pummel them, even as peers and police officers tell you to stop. This guy is in deep.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Especially since the 11 year old could have committed a murder in front of him and still can't be charged.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow they used the word "Police" to describe "SPO's"? Im shocked!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

KHAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

JD02124 said:


> Wow they used the word "Police" to describe "SPO's"? Im shocked!


Only to describe one abusing his police "powers"


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey Hey!
Ho Ho!
SPO has GOT to GO!


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

What about SSPO?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

FUCK SSPO !!!


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

I do see that 11 year old thrashing around and trying to get many punches in, this little thief was no innocent victom.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

wrangler said:


> I do see that 11 year old thrashing around and trying to get many punches in, this little thief was no innocent victom.


To your point:

"Khan was under "explicit orders" not to touch customers, including suspected shoplifters, the district attorney's office states."


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

AB7 said:


> To your point:
> 
> "Khan was under "explicit orders" not to touch customers, including suspected shoplifters, the district attorney's office states."


No doubt guy was a knucklehead but I see no victoms here.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

11 years old. It’s not a murder case. The Guard fucked up, he has a history of fighting. Hope he enjoys fighting in prison.


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

CCCSD said:


> 11 years old. It's not a murder case. The Guard fucked up, he has a history of fighting. Hope he enjoys fighting in prison.


Worst case for him probation, they trying to kick them out of prison these days


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

The Civil lawsuit should be life ending for him and his employers. They are going to pay MILLIONS.


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

CCCSD said:


> The Civil lawsuit should be life ending for him and his employers. They are going to pay MILLIONS.


im sure lawyers are all over it


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

wrangler said:


> No doubt guy was a knucklehead but I see no victoms here.


I hope you aren't a parent. I've met many kids ages 14, 15 but even down to 6 years old who behave atrociously. Kids that will try to bite a chunk out of your arm, cut you, kick you in the jewels, anything to hurt you.

NONE of them deserve a full grown man kicking their ass, to the point where other adults are telling that person to stop. Especially not a "professional".

That's not to say that some form of parental discipline isn't called for. But I don't see shoplifting being an offense that a SPO/security officer needs to do the job of a parent. Catch and release. Just like you said the courts will do with Mr. Khan.

Don't like it? I understand how you feel. Vigilante justice isn't the cure.


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

AB7 said:


> I hope you aren't a parent. I've met many kids ages 14, 15 but even down to 6 years old who behave atrociously. Kids that will try to bite a chunk out of your arm, cut you, kick you in the jewels, anything to hurt you.
> 
> NONE of them deserve a full grown man kicking their ass, to the point where other adults are telling that person to stop. Especially not a "professional".
> 
> ...


And dont forget the ones that will spit in your face


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

AB7 said:


> I hope you aren't a parent. I've met many kids ages 14, 15 but even down to 6 years old who behave atrociously. Kids that will try to bite a chunk out of your arm, cut you, kick you in the jewels, anything to hurt you.
> 
> NONE of them deserve a full grown man kicking their ass, to the point where other adults are telling that person to stop. Especially not a "professional".
> 
> ...


would be interesting to see the video in its entirety.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

In my client's defense it is perfectly natural to discipline 11 year olds in this manner

OR










*White people, beat your children !!! *


----------

